# Eclipse, Android 4 - Navigator zuschalten



## christophkrner (3. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

als erstes möchte ich mal ein paar Referenzen anhängen: Ich bin von C auf JAVA (Android-Programmierung) umgestiegen.

Diese Programmiersprache kann ich bereits: C++, C, Visual Basic, PHP, HTML, CSS, CS 1.6 

Also ein wenig Ahnung in Sachen Programmierung hab ich schon  Um den Umstieg zu schaffen hab ich mir das Videotraining von Galileo Computing geholt: Apps entwickeln für Android 4

Dort wird in Schritt 1.4 erklärt, dass man einen Navigator (hab bereits schon das Babel Paket installiert) aus _Fenster -> Sicht anzeigen_   anklicken kann.

Aber aus unerklärlichen Gründen ist alles (außnahmslos) grau und nicht anklickbar 

Ich hoffe jmd. hilft mir, Google konnte mir nicht helfen.


Gruß

PS: Eclipse 3.7.2 (Installiert: ADP; Babel)


----------



## SlaterB (3. Apr 2012)

was hat die Konfiguration eines Tools mit Java-Basics zu tun? verschoben
zudem kann man vom Titel 'Navigator zuschalten' aus nichts schließen, kann auch mit Seefahrt zu tun haben,

etwas Sorgfalt bitte


----------



## christophkrner (3. Apr 2012)

Okay,

ich machs bildlich 

Also wenn ich mein workspace bei eclipse geöffnet habe und in irgendeinem Projekt rumgeistere (als natürlich geöffnet), dann kann ich nicht die Ordner-Navigation zuschalten.

Ich meine diese Menüeinträge:

http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/4790/navigationw.jpg

Ich wollte zwar die Grafikdatei direkt einbinden, aber das zerstört das Forenlayout^^

--------

Die Konfiguation hab ich einfach mal mit angehängt, vllt. hilft die Info


----------



## SlaterB (3. Apr 2012)

auch Perspektive anpassen usw. ist ausgegraut, die Perspektive ist ziemlich festgefahren,
wie man das schaffen kann habe ich in meinen Eclipse und kurzer Suche nicht nachvollzogen,
versuche die Zurücksetzen-Option oder Speichern unter anderen Namen oder Auswahl einer anderen Perspektive,

wenn alles nicht geht, tja dann weiß hier hoffentlich wer anders was oder neu installieren


----------



## christophkrner (3. Apr 2012)

Neu installiert hab ich ja schon^^

Den anderen Hinweisen werde ich mal nachgehen.. thx 

EDIT: Nach dem Zurücksetzen gibt es keine Besserung. Die Perspektive hab ich auch mal gespeichert -> unter Java2. Die Menüpunkte bleiben trotzdem noch deaktiviert.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Apr 2012)

das scheint ja auch eine spezielle Android-Sicht zu sein, die soll man vielleicht nicht kaputt machen,
gibts noch andere Perspektiven zur Java-Entwicklung? wobei kaum anzunehmen, dass man ständig hin und her schalten soll,

> Neu installiert hab ich ja schon^^

ohne so unbekannte Plugins wie Android 
oder zwei Eclipse-Versionen nebenher, das ist dann allerdings noch schlimmer als zwei Perspektiven

ist im Tutorial zufällig eine ältere Eclipse-Version empfohlen?


----------



## christophkrner (3. Apr 2012)

Hab eine Idee:

Ich nimm jetzt einfach mal die Orginal-Versionen aus dem Videotutorial. Sollte eigentlich klappen - ich probiers mal 

Im Orginaltut. ist glaub ich die 1.6 im Einsatz - ich hab aber die 1.7 (bzw. die neueste). 

EDIT: HEY HO 

Jetzt klappts.. aber jetzt schau ich mal ob das Android-Package schuld war.

EDIT2: Mit allen installierten Plugins klappt auch jetzt die Navigation. Great:applaus: Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## annalyse (4. Jul 2012)

Hallo christophkrner,

ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Du im April.
Eclipse 3.7.2 (Installiert: Babel) unter Ubuntu 12.04.

Auch bei mir sind alle Sichten sind ausgegraut.

Ich habe sehr viel probiert und bin nun auf Deinen Beitrag und Lösungsvorschlag gestoßen.

Leider verstehe ich nicht welches 'Orginaltut. 1.6' Du meinst.
Oder meinst Du JDK 1.6 bzw. 1.7?
Habe schon jdk6 und jdk7 ausprobiert. Ohne Erfolg.

Bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar.

Gruß
annalyse


----------

